# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Fireplace/Hearth help!

## Bazzak

Hi Knowledgeable Ones, 
This is my first post! My wife and I have recently bought a 1920s Calabunga. We are currently in the process of pulling out an old gas heater to put in a cast iron insert period fireplace and replace the mantle. 
We have had a licensed gas plumber cut off the gas feed and have removed the heater. The chimney is in good condition and I have cleared out all of the rubble dust, etc out.  
To fit the insert I had to cut some of the bricks at the top, as the fireplace wasn't particularly tall.  
Anyway! The hearth is cement and doesn't seem very level. I plan on removing the slate tiles from the front of the hearth, I am not sure what is under them. I would like to make it all level and lay the fireplace tiles and sit the insert on them. 
How should I go about leveling the the hearth? If possible I would like to make it close to level with my floor, which is about an inch lower, if I can do that, I guess I would have to cement over the top of the existing to make it level?  
Has anyone got any suggestions? I will upload some photos when I get home  :Smilie: . 
Thanks guys
Bazzak

----------


## PlasterPro

Hi there welcome to the forum 
When I replaces my floors (tertmite, dry root) I found that the hearth was mainly constucted of rubble and rocky crap that seemed like left over material. just pilled in front of fire place with a thin layer of cement on top to level it out. so I would say proceed with caution.
I know you do not want to go too much above the exicting floor height but mabey some sort of self leveling compond on the top of whats there now. minus the tiles of course. I suggest this because if you start to remove the concrete slab or base you may find a larger job. any way you can acces the under side of the floor from outside to determine the integrity of the base?

----------


## Bazzak

Thanks PlasterPro, 
I think i'll just remove the existing tiles and clean it up and use self leveling compound!  
I need to widen the hearth a bit, only for looks. Will the self leveling compound be OK poured over timber floor boards? I will then tile over the top of that. 
Thanks
Bazzak

----------


## PlasterPro

In regards to widening the tile area I am not sure about just useing the self leveling compond, it may be a case of investigating the actual product spec to see if this is viable. 
Or you could simply lay some tile underlay( possible more than one layer to make same height as origanal hearth) directly onto the timber boards and nail off as required.
Regards

----------


## Bazzak

Thanks Mate. 
I just went to the big B. The levelling stuff they have says it will go to 100mm thick if mixed with aggregate, that might be something to think about. The other thing is, I guess I could just use concrete??

----------


## PlasterPro

Not sure how strong the concrete would be in the thin spots go with the levleing compond.  Could do two aplications in the areas where you need to build it up? 
100mm  is heaps do you need to go that deep? I would up some simple formwork and just pour it in  :Wink:  
Regards

----------


## Bazzak

> 100mm  is heaps do you need to go that deep? I would up some simple formwork and just pour it in

  I am not at home, so can't measure the deepest part, but it's no where near 100mm, maybe 50mm at some points.

----------


## Bazzak

Would it be wise to lay some cement sheeting on the timber floor before pouring the levelling compund over the area? Or should I just pour it straight on to the timber?

----------


## PlasterPro

> In regards to widening the tile area I am not sure about just useing the self leveling compond, it may be a case of investigating the actual product spec to see if this is viable. 
> Or you could simply lay some tile underlay( possible more than one layer to make same height as origanal hearth) directly onto the timber boards and nail off as required.
> Regards

  Yeah tile underlay nailed off first then leveling compond over everything

----------


## Bazzak

Thanks for your help PlasterPro. I'll grab some ceramic tile underlay and fix it to the floorboards, then put the leveller over the top of everything.  
Can I use cement fibre sheet instead of tile underlay...are they the same thing?

----------


## PlasterPro

for that job I think it would be OK. :Biggrin:

----------

